

Multi-millionaire startup founder throws 29th birthday party...with 300 homeless people - technoguyrob
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_9179020?source=most_viewed
This is why we love startups, right guys?
======
technoguyrob
This is why we do startups, right guys?

~~~
staunch
It does seem like having the time and money to help more than just family and
friends is one of the great luxuries wealth brings.

------
ivory
This was a great thing for him to do but I am a bit disturbed that it was made
public. I think that such acts of charity should remain private and not aired
to everyone- gives the donor more of an opportunity to become arrogant.

~~~
jamesbritt
Oh, no.

People need to know that these things happen, that there are people out there
like this. It's inspiring.

Who gives a fuck if the dude is arrogant or feeding his ego (assuming that is
even true)?

He's feeding 300 homeless people as well.

------
run4yourlives
I have no comment that an act of charity is reported with such ego, but this
line kills me:

 _The kids each got a toy and some treats._

Am I the only one that finds it completely unacceptable that we have
_children_ eating at a charitable kitchen in this day and age? Something is
definitely wrong with all of us.

~~~
rglullis
Why would you consider to be "acceptable" to have adults in need of private
charity, but not children? What about teenagers?

If you are going to lecture us, at least don't do it using relative morality.

~~~
run4yourlives
I would consider it "acceptable", because an adult certainly bares a certain
level of responsibility for his/her actions, whereas a child is more a victim
of circumstance, really.

It was just a rant, and certainly not a lecture (I include myself as part of
the problem). I don't have a solution, but I can't help but put my son in the
soup kitchen line with a toy truck and feel that there is anything just about
that.

~~~
rglullis
What if the child is the son of the adult that is failing with his/her
responsibility?

\- Should we take the child away of the adult?

\- Should we let the adult have an incentive for having more kids, knowing
that the children will always have someone that will be willing or obliged to
help and provide?

You don't have a solution. Me neither. Because _there is none_.

You can't stop irresponsible adults of having kids. You can't multiply wealth
infinitely and guarantee that everyone will always have a baseline of
resources to live by. Heck, even if you wanted to provide a better life for a
child that is a "victim of circumstance", you'll have to get the parent's (or
legal guardian's) consent.

------
daniel-cussen
What an awesome thing to do. He's the man.

------
redorb
Def getting some karma for that, glad to hear of good being done.

------
mynameishere
I'm sure the dog enjoyed his bone.

